# BFB flawless



## Danny777 (15/8/16)

is there any shops in South Africa that has BFB flawless 3mg in stock ?? It seems that in the whole of
SA no one has ? Seems like only option is quit vaping Can never find anything here ...


----------



## Mari (15/8/16)

Danny777 said:


> is there any shops in South Africa that has BFB flawless 3mg in stock ?? It seems that in the whole of
> SA no one has ? Seems like only option is quit vaping Can never find anything here ...


Good day

We have at E-Cig Inn... We have the new one Morning Fire as well.

Where are you based?


----------



## Danny777 (15/8/16)

Witbank , I found its the only thing I can Vape everything else I get sick of after a day , and I ran out like a week ago


----------



## Mari (15/8/16)

Danny777 said:


> Witbank , I found its the only thing I can Vape everything else I get sick of after a day , and I ran out like a week ago


i'll pm you quick


----------



## Danny777 (15/8/16)

Thanks


----------



## Maxxis (23/8/16)

Our stock has just arrived. 

Will be on the site in the next 30mins 

Both Straight Out The Toaster and Morning Fire in 3mg.


----------

